
Plan9's RC shell for Unix - codemac
https://github.com/rakitzis/rc
======
codemac
Some fun notes about this shell:

\- There is no '~'

\- You edit history VERY differently, it's pretty neat, using # and % to edit
the history line before it's executed

\- The default prompt is ';', so when you copy paste it comes up as a no-op
line terminator

~~~
SixSigma
This is not the Plan 9 Shell.

The Plan 9 shell does not have command history, thank goodness.

And ~ is $home in the Plan 9 shell.

If you want the Plan 9 tools on Unix, use Russ Cox' Plan 9 from User Space
[http://swtch.com/plan9port/](http://swtch.com/plan9port/)

~~~
rakitzis
Your comments are welcome, but they are largely incorrect.

This version of rc was written outside the Labs in 1991 from the reference
materials publicly available at the time.

Shell history is implemented as an external command (as in plan9's shell).

~ does not alias to $home on plan9port, or in my version of the shell. ~ is
the pattern matching operator:

% ls ~ ls: ~: No such file or directory % ls ~/.rcrc ls: ~/.rcrc: No such file
or directory % ~ a b || echo not matched not matched

Good luck.

